# Тянет правую сторону поясницы



## Эмиль 678 (20 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте! Мне 22, имею остеохондроз поясничный, грыжи L1-L2 3mm L2-L3 4 mm, L5-S1 4 mm, с недавних пор стал замечать что правая сторона нижней части поясницы постоянно стянута и гипертрофирована, в некоторые моменты ощущается зажатость в мышцах поясницы, имеется правый компенсаторный валик, наклон стоя в бок влево меньше чем вправо. По фото видно что одно плечо выше другого. Уважаемые специалисты что видите на снимках, обрисуйте ситуацию? Что можно сделать в этой ситуации, какие то упражнения? Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (20 Ноя 2014)

*Эмиль 678*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки МРТ в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Эмиль 678 (20 Ноя 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Эмиль 678*, здравствуйте!
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки МРТ в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.


Заключение 2011 года :
Посмотреть вложение 37047 
Снимки: 2011 года
Посмотреть вложение 37048 
Посмотреть вложение 37049 
Заключение и снимки 2013 года :
Посмотреть вложение 37050 
Посмотреть вложение 37051 
Посмотреть вложение 37052 
Посмотреть вложение 37053


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2014)

У Вас просто сколиоз.
А при сколиозе это все норма.


----------

